# New car detail



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

Some swirl marks on 1 month old car


----------



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

Some shots of car when finished thanks Derek prestige detail Luton .


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Well that looks completely different,excellent


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice job 8)


----------



## hongkongdonkey (Oct 24, 2012)

Looking good.


----------



## Tronic (Feb 13, 2013)

nice job! how much did that set you back and was there any swiss vax applied?


----------



## stefanhunt (Sep 11, 2009)

Nice work , I like your front grill what year and model is it .

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## aarond (Apr 12, 2013)

Very nice what products did you use?


----------



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

Tronic said:


> nice job! how much did that set you back and was there any swiss vax applied?


Yeah mate best of show swissvax & I've bought my self a tub and added a few coats myself really easy to use & great results


----------



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

aarond said:


> Very nice what products did you use?[/quote
> Swissvax products incl best of show polish


----------



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

stefanhunt said:


> Nice work , I like your front grill what year and model is it .
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Standard black edition the cars a late 2012 model


----------



## aarond (Apr 12, 2013)

ThNks


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

That was a lot of swirls on such a new car!


----------



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

foster2108 said:


> That was a lot of swirls on such a new car!


 Yeah had car Supaguard ed not worth it even thou I didn't pay for it got it thrown in for nothing even got the swirls for free lol


----------

